# Threading PR & Alumilite



## Jarheaded (Aug 20, 2008)

When I am attempting to thread PR, I am still getting the white lines in the threads even with the Pam and WD40. Is this a part of working with PR, or is it something that I am doing improperly? Next, has anyone tried threading Alumilite yet or is everyone staying away from it for some reason? I know that the lucite is popular, but I am looking to completely make my own pen without having to buy a blank since I can cast my own. And finally, has anyone found the corian to be a bit chalky when threading it?


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Johnnie
I've been using " Pam , Butter flavored " cooking spray and have been having good results so far , I still get occasional white threads but if you take very small cuts with the tap and die it seems to be better .
Alumilite seems to thread about the same as PR but I only had a couple Alumilite blanks to work with .
So far I've had the best results with Tru-Stone and what is commonly referred to as "Celluloid" which has given me the best results so far .
The couple of times I tried Corian I had no luck I think it has to high a solids content .
If your going to use your own casts try with liquid colorants . When I first started doing threading I experimented with different formulas of dry pigments (Coastal scents mica powders) and found that the less you use the better it threads , also powdercoat powders seem to cut a little cleaner (not sure why , I think it's because the powders are a finer grain) .
I hope this helps .


----------



## Darley (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know about alumilite but my PR do the same things maybe is because I use metal die cuting, I don't know if the teeth of the metal die is more sharp ( pointie ) than the tap and die set sold few month ago here, maybe some one will have a better answer, as for the corrian it will get powdery, as you thread by hand


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 21, 2008)

The tap and die we got were the wrong ones for plastics too , the rake angle is wrong so it don't cut as clean .... at least that's what has been said


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats great to know now that I just bought a set from someone. I cast mostly with alumilite but will do the occasional PR blank on request. I have given up on trying to thread the corian by itself and am attempting to create an area to be threaded out of something else. I have never tried any of the truestone blanks, but I guess I will have to give them a try. Has anyone tried the M3 blanks? They seem to have a lot of the qualities that should allow a good thread to take. I will have too try the butter flavor Pam, I think I have a can of it in the RV. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 24, 2008)

I am going to start trying to thread too, should I buy the tap and die for size M10x1 (I think this is the Churchill size). Any help here or via email on what to buy would be appreciated.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes Mark the M10x1 is the right size for the El Grande/Churchill , it's not exactly the right size but it works ok


----------



## Ligget (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Butch!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 24, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> Yes Mark the M10x1 is the right size for the El Grande/Churchill , it's not exactly the right size but it works ok


If you get a 10x1 die as well and chase the threads on the nib holder, it workes even better.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Bruce!


----------

